# Serious Bloating



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

My Fiance is suffering from some serious bloating of the stomach. She has recently changed her diet to reduce the amount of carbs to help her lose a bit of weight before our wedding in 4 weeks time but this has resulted in some bloating, I have told her that it could be due to the introduction Alpen and the oats involved and told her to stop eating it. We both think it could be due to IBS or something but not 100% sure. anyone dealt with this or come accross it? and no she isn't pregnant


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

What dairy is she eating? And is she eating a lot of wheat?


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Just Milk, unless she is eating cheese behind my back, oh and greek Yoghurt.

other than the oats that was in the Alpen...... no


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

It could be lactose. My Missus has cut dairy and bread/wheat no bloating ever now.

Get her to try porridge with water for a week


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok, I will TRY as you say, Women are not htat easy to convince on these things I find


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Dairy bloats me and gives me really bad stomach cramps. It lasts days if I have double cream. I now use almond milk in my porridge and it's lovely


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

7000 years drinking the stuff now suddenly everyone is lactose intolerant. Not always lactose could be the casein, you read it on the protein advertisements casein works by drip feeding the muscle but reality is casein is tough on digestion and the result to an already weak gut is bloat.

The best way to find out whats upsetting her would be to eliminate the food until the bloat goes down and re-introduce it one at a time to find the culprit.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

ok bish mate, cheers


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

try gluten free oats


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Definitely the Alpen mate. I have the worst bloating ever from it. Get her onto gluten free oats and coconut or almond milk. Stay away from inflammatory foods such as wheat gluten and dairy.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Try drinking more water.


----------

